# 54 Vermonter or 150 Northeast Regional Oversized Luggage Question



## Roberto Okuda (May 22, 2019)

I am planning to pick up a train from New York city - Penn Station to Hartford - CT, on july/13 . There are 2 options :


- 54 Vermonter
- 150 Northeast Regional

I will carry a large luggage of size ( 47 x 30 x 11 ) inches . Due to its size, it is not carry-on , and it is considered oversized .

In both trains, there are no options for checked luggage . I read the luggage police and many information of these 2 trains I couldn´t get a clear answer if I could carry my large luggage in this 2 trains . If possible , how could I carry it in one of these trains ?.


----------



## pennyk (May 22, 2019)

Here is the carry-on baggage policy:
https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/baggage-policy/carry-on-baggage.html
Here is the checked baggage policy:
https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/baggage-policy/checked-baggage.html

It appears that your baggage will be too large to carry on the train. Someone may correct me, but it does not appear that there are any Amtrak trains with checked luggage between New York Penn and Hartford.

You may want to consider shipping the luggage by UPS or another carrier. Alternatively, you may want to consider transferring your luggage into 2 smaller bags and carry them on to either train.


----------



## bratkinson (May 22, 2019)

I strongly recommend getting 'more normal' size luggage. Why give yourself or anyone else who attempts to lift your 'monster' a hernia? I suggest getting a 'large' bag, perhaps 28" wide, that is manageable and a 2nd bag that you can sling over your shoulder (duffle bag, perhaps?) Since both NYP and HFD have high level platforms, boarding/deboarding is far easier than at low-level platforms. Stowing the bigger bag onboard is not a problem as there is a larger bag storage area in one end of every car. (not the wheelchair passenger space). The key there is to prevent luggage from rolling around on their own wheels. I've seen various size 4-wheel luggage rolling into/down the aisle by themselves a couple of times.

Since you are traveling 'heavy', I also recommend getting a red cap at NYP to get your luggage on the train and he/she will store it properly for you. And, you get to board before the rest of the 'mob' at NYP. At HFD, you're on your own for getting it all off and on to the high level platform there.


----------



## Acela150 (May 23, 2019)

Just so you’re aware. Train 54 goes straight to Hartford. Train 150 goes to Boston. You would have to get off at New Haven and get on another train to Hartford. That is normally a cross platform transfer.


----------

